
UK research network Janet under ongoing and persistent DDoS attack - hanoz
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/12/07/janet_under_persistent_ddos_attack/
======
blackRust
This attack has been continuing for over 24h. It looks like a sustained co-
ordinated attack.

They are possibly monitoring JANET response team tweets to adjust their
actions:
[https://twitter.com/jiscmi/status/673835355683057664](https://twitter.com/jiscmi/status/673835355683057664)

This directly affects ALL UK University networks: both outgoing from their
networks and incoming traffic.

The economic impact must be fairly large. This makes me think this is not just
a random attack but a state or large non-state actor.

